# Vote - CA Apiary COmmission



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Please copy and paste this e-mail and forward to all beekeepers you know so they are made aware and can take the appropiate action.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

I am confussed, are their not any beekeepers on this site that bring bees to California?

This issue will affect anyone who brings hives to CALIFORNIA, if it passes you will be responsible to pay the fee/tax and a group of 7 CA beeks will make the decission what research to fund.

I look at the page view on each subject and the post about a camers has 10 times the views and comments and the one that will finacianlly affect someof you just sits.

Wether for or against you must take action, remember, the vote is by REGISTERED beeks. No one else.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone registered for this. Don't care if you voted yes or no just wondered how many are participating.
Jim


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I am registering and how I vote is my business as is everyones right. Tom


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

To vote, one has to provide documentation on hive numbers in Ca on march 1, 2011. I can see where some will not want to give out that info. Can't see any way around it though. Those most affected by this should have the most voting power.
No secret how I am voting


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Loggermike is right.
In order to register to vote, you have to hand over too much info for some.
7% of $150.00 = $10.50 

$1.00 (or less) is just that. 
k:


----------

